

Need RoR Developers - lwarren

We have immediate needs for 3 solid Ruby on Rails Developers working in an open source environment in NoVA. More details provided on request. Please send an email inquiry to lwarren@tekmasters.com
======
binarysoul
I'm not even sure what NoVA is

~~~
mindcrime
NOrth VirginiA.

